# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] comment faire un lien avec un bouton pour ouvrir une page en php

## Debutant10

Bonjour, 

Comment puis je faire pour crer un bouton pour ouvrir une page php avec des rsultat d'une requte. 

MERCI pour votre clairage

----------


## pleug

Salut,

Ta question est une question  laquelle il est relativement simple de repondre quand on a un minimum de bases en programmation web.

cependant, pour tre prcis, tu vas devoir utiliser du html (pour faire afficher un bouton a ton navigateur), du PHP pour effectuer la requte et enfin, a nouveau du html pour afficher la requte.

etant donn que ta question me laisse penser que tu dbute dans la programmation web (dis-moi si je me trompe) je te conseille tout d'abord de te perfectionner dans ton apprentissage du html et du php.

Regarde sur developpez.com dans les rubriques (X)HTML et PHP et tu trouveras d'excellents cours pour apprendre  le HTML et PHP.

je te conseille :

http://j-willette.developpez.com/tut...bases-du-html/

et

http://sylvie-vauthier.developpez.co...rand-debutant/

tu y trouveras la rponse a ta question ainsi que les suivantes.

esprant avoir pu t'aider.

@++

Pascal

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Regarde comme ils sont beaux ces bouttons: http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/...s.html#buttons

----------


## Debutant10

Merci j y voi un peu plus clair,  ::): 
mais qq un peu me montrer un exemple simple car j utilise une base de donnes et j 'ai besoin de faire dans ma page de garde  2 ou 3 boutons et chaque bouton ouvre une requte avec affichage des rsultats:

exemple click bouton 1 resultat affichage requte 1 
            click bouton 2 resultat affichage requte 2
            click bouton 3 resultat affichage requte 3

ce qui marche pour l instant dans mon appli
*ma requte remonte les rsultats*  ok 

1-/ 

```

```

comment faire sur ma page de garde ? 

pour l instant j'ai tout mais n 'arrive pas  faire les liens 
ou dois je placer ce code sur un autre bloque note ? 
merci de m expliquer  ::cry:: 



```

```

ou faire les placement des fichier ect... ?




```

```

----------


## Debutant10

Est-il possible de bouter sur ma page de garde au de dmarrage, puis faire commencer les boutons comment puis-je faire ? merci pour votre aide

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> Est-il possible de bouter sur ma page de garde au de dmarrage, puis faire commencer les boutons comment puis-je faire ? merci pour votre aide


J'ai strictement rien compris ! Tu peux tre plus prcis ?

----------


## chapitre37

Si tu utilises wamp, pour dmarrer par dfaut sur une page spcifique, il faut nommer cette page "index.php".  :;):

----------


## ABCIWEB

Au vu des questions que tu pose je te conseille de passer par la case dpart sinon php restera pour toi un grand mystre. Pour faire de bons dbuts et aller plus loin le prrequis est ici

----------


## Debutant10

MERCI  chapitre37 

Tu as rpondus  ma question.

----------

